# TAA Cary, NC



## shiek49er (Sep 21, 2007)

Has anyone spoken to the owner of K&S in Cary,NC regarding a definite date of the Toast Across America? According to the dates posted by Drew Newman on the CF board, the date for Cary is "to be determined". I've never been to one of these events, so I would like to check this one out. Cary is a little closer for me than Charlotte, nc.
Thanks guys.


----------

